# My 2004 F350 w/ 9 ft fisher



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Just had the plow put on last thursday (1-20). The truck is kind of long so i went with the 9' vs the 8.5. The truck handles the plow great, i have a leveling kit in the front end and it hardly squats when i lift the plow.

Some random pics. Picking the plow up, etc.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Plowing yesterdays storm which dropped 12-16" in greenwich.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice, I sure do like ford trucks in white, have fun this year


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks great. How did it a handle the 16''?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

RAM_ON97;1217961 said:


> Looks great. How did it a handle the 16''?


Not a problem. I need to get some ballast in the back, i'm sure it will help pushing some bigger piles back. The diesel def. has a lot of torque behind it. I plowed driveways 1 shot pushing a full blade with no problems.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

**** goes down in ct.....represent


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great. 9' is the way to go! I upgraded from a 7.5' to a 8.5' and it made a world of difference. I plow for my buddy with his 9' and there is just no other way I would want to plow.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats a crap ton of snow!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

DeereFarmer-

I'm with you 100%. One of my friends has a 9' on an F350 Regular cab and loves it. I figured its really not an issue with weight (14lbs) and it was only $50 more. If i ever get an other 350, whether its a reg cab/long bed or an extended cab/shortbed it will have a 9' on it.

For weight i'm thinking of getting one of those masonry bags which O&G or other masonry supply places deliver to jobsites which hold about a ton or so of sand. I figure if i get one of those with 6-700lbs in it that would work great right over the rear axle.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Very good looking truck brother, I am a ford guy myself.


----------



## trickynicky17 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow 9 feet i have an 04 with a 8 foot how does it handle all that plow??? I see you from ct what part???


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

trickynicky17;1223349 said:


> wow 9 feet i have an 04 with a 8 foot how does it handle all that plow??? I see you from ct what part???


I need to throw some weight in the back, but other than that it pushes great. Would never get anything smaller on an F350. I'm from the Stamford area.


----------



## trickynicky17 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow nice glad it works im from norwalk!!!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

plow and truck look awesome!


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

were in ct are you?


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Why didn't you run it without a bolt on cutting edge for a season?


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

2brothersyc;1223713 said:


> were in ct are you?


He is from the Stamford area.

Nice truck. Good luck with it! Least you will be putting it to good use this season.


----------



## trickynicky17 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey snow i noticed you have bfgoodrich all terrains. I was thinking about getting a set how did they work for you this winter in the heavy snow??


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i like the over hang of the 9 foot....i plowed with a f450 last night here in mass. we only got a few inches but it was completly differnt then the 8 footer on it last time i used the truck. my rear tires didnt hit anything taken turns!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

trickynicky17;1255726 said:


> hey snow i noticed you have bfgoodrich all terrains. I was thinking about getting a set how did they work for you this winter in the heavy snow??


I like the tires. They were on the truck when i bought it. I've had them on a few other vehicles and was always impressed with them as far as wear, they also ride pretty well and don't hum on the highway.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice set-up...


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Older photo the day i put these on. I put these Maxxima LEDs on a while ago. Wanted to do something different with my front license plate and something lo pro under the tailgate. They are BRITE. I'll try to get some shots of the front plate lit up.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Mackman;1255771 said:


> Nice set-up...


Thanks. How do you like plowing with the 6 spd?


----------



## trickynicky17 (Feb 12, 2009)

cool thanks for the info i have 35 inch interco's there great in the snow but if i go over 25 they give me a headache it sucks!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Put some 2 foot wings on it then you'll be pushen POWERSTROKE all the way


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Front plate installed.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

how much did those lights cost u? I priced them $15 each


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I forget what i paid, i got them from aw direct.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

TremblaySNOW;1259207 said:


> Put some 2 foot wings on it then you'll be pushen POWERSTROKE all the way


I agree. I have a 9 ft straight on a F350 dually and a 9ft straight on a 2500HD The wings make a HUGE difference in the amount you can carry/push. Time is money.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

snow;1259389 said:


> Front plate installed.


want to see some pics of that dm looks like it just got out of paint


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

cat320;1260664 said:


> want to see some pics of that dm looks like it just got out of paint


Rick-

Check my flickr page, under "mack trucks". i posted photos of that DM on there


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice setup. i bet its nice having such a big plow to clear snow out quicker


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Truck is looking great snow!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

DeereFarmer;1261065 said:


> Truck is looking great snow!


Thanks! I'm waiting till spring to do a few more things to it.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Good choice on the 9 ft. I find sometimes that my 9 fter. really isn't big enough at times.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Few updated pix of the truck. I added a protech back rack, fuel tank, and toolbox to the bed along with Hella backup lights. The lights have 2 55W bulbs in them and are very bright.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Few photos from the 10-30-2011 storm. Did a quick wash and put the plow away for a little while longer


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice set up. Enjoy the winter


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

We're jealous...no snow here yet.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Plowing a post office in greenwich 1-21. 6" of snow


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a nice clean truck you have. What percent is your tint and do you have your windshield done?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

exmark;1426297 said:


> That's a nice clean truck you have. What percent is your tint and do you have your windshield done?


Thank you, i try to keep it up. The windows are limo tint, 5% i believe and the windshield is tinted as well with 35 or 40%.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

snow;1426311 said:


> Thank you, i try to keep it up. The windows are limo tint, 5% i believe and the windshield is tinted as well with 35 or 40%.


 I had 5 on my last truck wasn't to bad. I just have 20 all around this one, but im debating on doing my windshield at 50. Still undecided.


----------

